# Bowtech Admiral tuning



## Zey (Jan 27, 2009)

Try shooting through the paper placed at a different distance? See what happens... I've never really paper tuned before though. I popped an arrow through with my target bow and it flew so straight and perfect.. it was my lucky day.

GL


----------



## timbo2 (Apr 22, 2006)

check and make sure your cams are in synch at full draw. i had the same problem, synched the cams and now a bullet hole every shot at every distance. I've also heard of the cables being routed through the roller guard wrong. check both!


----------



## dhs28 (Sep 9, 2008)

can you give me more information on how you check to make sure they are in sync?


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

dhs28 said:


> can you give me more information on how you check to make sure they are in sync?


You will need a draw board to check for sychronization. Look to see if the cams are in the exact same relative position when at full draw. If they arent you will need a press to make adjustments accordingly to bring them to the exact same relative position.


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

By any chance are you shooting left handed?


----------



## dhs28 (Sep 9, 2008)

no i am right handed


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

To check for spine trouble you could screw on a 150 grain field point and see if the tear is better or worse. If no tips are available you could raise the draw weight 5 pounds and see what that does to the tear.
Did you set rest center with eye or by shooting?


----------



## bronyaur (Jun 18, 2007)

I just went through this with my Bowtech Captain. It's the RipCord. I can't explain it but as soon as I used a different rest the left tear disappeared. My dealer had the same issue on his Admiral with the RipCord. He told me he called Bowtech and what he was told led him to believe the issue with the RipCord is pretty common (at least where the Admiral and Captain are concerned). They suggested he try a Drop Zone. He did and his problem disappeared. He has since moved to a Whisker Biscuit and convinced me to do the same. Now I have no problems.


----------



## timbo2 (Apr 22, 2006)

dhs28 said:


> can you give me more information on how you check to make sure they are in sync?


if you have a draw board, set the bow at full draw and count the number of holes between the cable post and the cable, both cams should be equal number. if you do not have a draw board either have someone count them or have a buddy draw the bow and you can count them. there may be too much tension on the cable from your rest. you can fix that by either adding or subtracting twist to the cables to even out the cam rotation. or just change the spot that the rest cable is attached to relieve excessive pressure.


----------



## adamsmith007 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have an admiral and was using a ripcord for a while. Mine tuned fine but i am shooting 30" DL 71# with 28" arrows. If you are tearing left more your rest towards the riser. That worked for me.

My ripcord paper tuned way better than my QAD.


----------

